# Nissan GTR 3.7L V6 twin turbo



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi 
I have this Nissan 3.7L V6 engine, 4000 miles or so, as new, in it's factory crate
can anyone identify it, is it worth anything to someone?
http://www.imagetechnologies.co.uk/gtr.jpg
thx, Duncan


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

might be if it is a 3.8:chuckle:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll bid £50


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll give you fifty quid for it, and a bag of toffees, to take it off your hands?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Amsterdam or Athens?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Why on earth would anybody with a Milli Vanilli video on their website have a GTR engine?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

how did you get it?


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Don't ask*



Boosted said:


> Why on earth would anybody with a Milli Vanilli video on their website have a GTR engine?


my ftp prog broke and I'm in Hong Kong - 3:21 am at the mo, but could ftp to this vid test site, simple as that, it's just one of mine for tests, as far as I know it's a 3.7 twin turbo, from a GTR - not sure? then call me on my mob +852 9778 4284, or my UK Skype 0203 286 1990 - Duncan


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> Hi
> I have this Nissan 3.7L V6 engine, 4000 miles or so, as new, in it's factory crate
> can anyone identify it, is it worth anything to someone?
> http://www.imagetechnologies.co.uk/gtr.jpg
> thx, Duncan



Judging by the fact it says '*gtr*' in the URL, and you managed to find your way *here*, I'd say this is some sort of piss take, wind up, or your trying to sell it.

Either way, you'll have to get up earlier than that my son!! :chairshot


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> my ftp prog broke and I'm in Hong Kong - 3:21 am at the mo, but could ftp to this vid test site, simple as that, it's just one of mine for tests, as far as I know it's a 3.7 twin turbo, from a GTR - not sure? then call me on my mob +852 9778 4284, or my UK Skype 0203 286 1990 - Duncan


FFS, it's a ****ing 3.8 litre engine.


You call me, let's talk turkey. 

Here are the numbers 

44 020 7837 7324

44 020 7837 6768


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Boosted said:


> FFS, it's a ****ing 3.8 litre engine.
> 
> 
> You call me, let's talk turkey.
> ...


haha London les/gay switchboard
I guess you Nissan "heads" just don't believe me, as I said 0203 286 1990


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> haha London les/gay switchboard
> I guess you Nissan "heads" just don't believe me, as I said 0203 286 1990




PMSFL


How do you expect us to take you seriously?

You claim to have an engine for 'testing' but you don't even know the right displacement. Just what exactly were you testing, apart from our patience I mean?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Please somebody call this guy and find out WTF is going on?opcorn:


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

*and I am up early*



Boosted said:


> Judging by the fact it says '*gtr*' in the URL, and you managed to find your way *here*, I'd say this is some sort of piss take, wind up, or your trying to sell it.
> 
> Either way, you'll have to get up earlier than that my son!! :chairshot


it's 4am here in Hong Kong, I'm 7-8 hours ahead of you, and yes, I'd like a "home" for it
:GrowUp:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Please somebody call this guy and find out WTF is going on?opcorn:


I'm not running up my phone bill on some wild goose chase. It's probably one of those scams that you ring, then get charged 10 quid a minute for. But with this one, you only get to blow your wad financially.





:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> it's 4am here in Hong Kong, I'm 7-8 hours ahead of you, and yes, I'd like a "home" for it
> :GrowUp:




LOL


Ok, I'll take your word for it 


We've been waiting for another comedy thread for a while, it's been a bit slow here lately


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

HKG is cheap to call. The telephone number looks legit. +852 and then four figures twice.

Time zone description is right - but it could be a HKG mobile in the UK though. Why aren't you in Central or Wanchai having a good night out?  Stauntons and onto a club.....was my idea of a good Friday in Honkers.

Not interested in knowing whether the engine is legit or not - but I think its someone who has acquired an engine and doesn't know what he;'s got and trying to off load.


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

*it's a UK tel number 0203....*



Boosted said:


> I'm not running up my phone bill on some wild goose chase. It's probably one of those scams that you ring, then get charged 10 quid a minute for. But with this one, you only get to blow your wad financially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check it out on google .. hmmmm


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> HKG is cheap to call. The telephone number looks legit. +852 and then four figures twice.
> 
> Not interested in knowing whether the engine is legit or not - but I think its someone who has acquired an engine and doesn't know what he;'s got and trying to off load.



But he claims to have it for testing. How can he test it if he doesn't even know what cc it is? 

Ring him and find out, lol. I'm far too cynical to believe someone turns up here, out of the blue, with an engine they know **** all about, but claims to have it for testing. 

According to him, it's a VR37. That must be the only one in the world then, and therefore worth millions. It's even rarer than a Z-Tune engine ffs.




Anyway, if he carries on like this he'll soon have over 50 posts and will be able to sell it in the for sale section.


:chuckle:


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Telephone numbers – the facts and figures Ofcom

0203 286 1990

as I said, it's a standard tel no. for the UK

- and i can send you more pics, and the engine is legit, legal and owned by me


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> check it out on google .. hmmmm




Can't be arsed mate, just curious as to what you could be 'testing' it for, with your limited knowledge of it I mean.

The only reason I can think of that would explain why you have an engine, is this; it's one of the ones that was replaced because of dodgy bearings, or some other fault, and exchanged under warranty. And that's the lemon that was replaced.

Used R35 engines don't turn up for sale, simple as that, Nissan keep them.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> Telephone numbers – the facts and figures Ofcom
> 
> 0203 286 1990
> 
> ...




Where is it from, and how did you get hold of it?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Duncanh77 said:


> Telephone numbers – the facts and figures Ofcom
> 
> 0203 286 1990
> 
> ...


I'm consufed, I thought you said you were in Hong Kong? So why the UK telephone number ?


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

*as it's redirected to my laptop (VOIP)*



LiamGTR said:


> I'm consufed, I thought you said you were in Hong Kong? So why the UK telephone number ?


as it's redirected to my laptop (Skype)
I am in HK and you have my local cell # 
It's 4:30 am so off to bed, that's it for tonite, I am still sort of on UK time
BTW, I'm here as going to the Canton fair on Sunday/Monday in Guangzhou
- I'm still interested what this engine is and what it's worth...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Duncanh77 said:


> as it's redirected to my laptop (Skype)
> I am in HK and you have my local cell #
> It's 4:30 am so off to bed, that's it for tonite, I am still sort of on UK time
> BTW, I'm here as going to the Canton fair on Sunday/Monday in Guangzhou
> - I'm still interested what this engine is and what it's worth...


It is a VR37.5 and I'll give you 50 quid for it for the second time.

Forget the guy who topped my offer with sweets, they are were out of date in 2009.

Can you deliver?


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

countvonc said:


> It is a VR37.5 and I'll give you 50 quid for it for the second time.
> 
> Forget the guy who topped my offer with sweets, they are were out of date in 2009.
> 
> Can you deliver?


yes, but as i said off to bed... You have my tel nos. ....


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Where is the engine?

You suggest you are from England but on a short trip to Hong kong. I take it the engine is in the UK?

Where is the engine from and what is its history?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncanh77 said:


> as it's redirected to my laptop (Skype)
> I am in HK and you have my local cell #
> It's 4:30 am so off to bed, that's it for tonite, I am still sort of on UK time
> BTW, I'm here as going to the Canton fair on Sunday/Monday in Guangzhou
> - I'm still interested what this engine is and what it's worth...




You're not much of a salesman are you? 

You're supposed to stay till you get the sale!


The engine is, or should be, a VR38DETT. It is a 3.8 litre V6 Twin Turbo engine from a Nissan GTR. 

If you have a variation known as VR37DETT, then it's either worth a shitload of money, or you're talking bollocks, and have just finished watching the 'Fast And The Furious 4'.



You still haven't told us what you were testing it for, how you got hold of it, and why you have it!!

Try emailing Dominic Toretto, he'll probably buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Duncan, are you lonely?


It's just that..............you seem very eager for people to ring you. 

Are you homesick?

Are you missing your mum?

Would you like one of us to read you a bedtime story and tuck you in?







:chuckle:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Night Duncan, sweet dreams


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

*You're right*



Boosted said:


> You're not much of a salesman are you?
> 
> You're supposed to stay till you get the sale!
> 
> ...



You're right

It's a VR38DETT, the 3.799 got quoted as 3.7. so it's a standard 3.8L. 
Thanks guys, now I know what I have my hands on.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

haha, spot on that man...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can i ban you now?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Duncanh77 said:


> it's 4am here in Hong Kong, I'm 7-8 hours ahead of you, and yes, I'd like a "home" for it
> :GrowUp:


Maybe when Mr Nissan prosecutes you for having something you shouldn't have then its new home will be on the top bunk in the prison cell with you!

Look on the bright side, it won't be trying to have the brown love with you:chuckle:

I would offer to buy it from you in a legitimate manner but I suspect you wouldn't be able to give me a genuine receipt or offer any explanation as to it's provenance?


----------



## jonh (May 15, 2009)

Duncanh77 said:


> as it's redirected to my laptop (Skype)
> I am in HK and you have my local cell #
> It's 4:30 am so off to bed, that's it for tonite, I am still sort of on UK time
> BTW, I'm here as going to the Canton fair on Sunday/Monday in Guangzhou
> - I'm still interested what this engine is and what it's worth...


if you're genuine I'll call you - what's your skype ID?

Jon


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

what is the engine number can you send me details and more pics to


[email protected]


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JUST TO RE-ITERATE, THIS FORUM HAS A 50 POST SELLER RULE. I HAVE ONLY LEFT THIS THREAD BECASUE IT POTENTIALLY EXPOSES SOME FORM OF SCAM OR THE OFFLOADING OF ILLEGAL/RECALLED ENGINES

DO NOT PART WITH YOUR MONEY ON MY WATCH!

MOOK


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Duncanh77 said:


> Hi is it worth anything to someone?


as is in recalled motor that was going to the scraper ?


if I were you I would drop those back off at the scrapper where they have gone missing from.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Duncanh77 said:


> Telephone numbers – the facts and figures Ofcom
> 
> 0203 286 1990
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. :chairshot


omg you are so burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrned.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

so, where is our salesman from HK ?


----------



## Hotwheels (May 2, 2010)

Duncanh77 said:


> Hi
> I have this Nissan 3.7L V6 engine, 4000 miles or so, as new, in it's factory crate
> can anyone identify it, is it worth anything to someone?
> http://www.imagetechnologies.co.uk/gtr.jpg
> thx, Duncan


This wouldn't happen to be you by any chance ? 

UK spec engine - possibly for sale - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club




> ok guys i bought a UK spec engine 1800 miles.. 2009 model UK CAR AND NOT A (LHD EDM ENGINE)..
> 
> would anybody be interested in the short block complete ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Hotwheels said:


> This wouldn't happen to be you by any chance ?
> 
> UK spec engine - possibly for sale - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


no mate thats me mate Jm-Imports nothing to do with duncan am thinking of going JUN 4,0 stroker so i might have this for sale if there is interest..

this is a UK engine not a LHD recall engine


----------



## Duncanh77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> no mate thats me mate Jm-Imports nothing to do with duncan am thinking of going JUN 4,0 stroker so i might have this for sale if there is interest..
> 
> this is a UK engine not a LHD recall engine


- No nothing to do with me, 1/2 the *story* seems OK, price is incorrect 8000USD NOT £ GBP, engine is however complete 100%
I've heard many want to put stroker kits in it though...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am open to offers on my short block and depending on offer i will most likely go jun.


----------



## Hotwheels (May 2, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> am open to offers on my short block and depending on offer i will most likely go jun.





Duncanh77 said:


> - No nothing to do with me, 1/2 the *story* seems OK, price is incorrect 8000USD NOT £ GBP, engine is however complete 100%
> I've heard many want to put stroker kits in it though...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

? why would i BS that i have a used block for sale i have nothing to do with duncan or his engines.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Hotwheels said:


>


Hotwheels,

I can see you are new to this Forum, not sure why you was to make a comment like you have but I can confirm that Jurgen (JM-Imports) currently has a complete 2nd hand VR38 engine sat on a pallet in his Garage.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Arcam said:


> Hotwheels,
> 
> I can see you are new to this Forum, not sure why you was to make a comment like you have but I can confirm that Jurgen (JM-Imports) currently has a complete 2nd hand VR38 engine sat on a pallet in his Garage.


thanks mate..

the only reason i will sell is to go for an exchange already built unit like jun or soemthing along them lines..


rather then strip a perfectly fine engine of its guts.

someone else might suffer a failure and might not want to go forged pistons etc etc


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> someone else might suffer a failure


Red line means no more power after that point.


----------

